
Hoverboards are blowing up, US and UK officials warn - buserror
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/hoverboards-blowing-uk-officials-article-1.2457027
======
buserror
LIPO, high current drain and no undervoltage protection on the cells. Poof.

